# A Once In a Life Time VPS Deal! BetterVPS (ShoveHost) KVM VPS



## shovenose (Jun 16, 2013)

BetterVPS, part of ShoveHost, is proud to go live! We have completed extensive internal testing of our systems and there should not be any problems with the automated provisioning process, however don't be mad if we manually have to activate your order 

The plan:


"Better One"
512MB Dedicated RAM
2 Virtual CPUs (2 Shared E3 Cores)
20GB Dedicated Storage
1TB Monthly Transfer on a 1Gbps Port
1 IPv4 address (IPv6 coming soon!)
$5/month with offer, usually $10/month.
Servers are from Incero in Dallas, TX. 

Now, the promo: enter code "BETA" during checkout and get 50% off FOR LIFE!

Order Link.

Website.


----------



## darknessends (Jun 16, 2013)

How many nodes are you running now shovehost ?


----------



## earl (Jun 16, 2013)

I like the monthly cost "$0.00 USD Monthly" so is  this recurring ?


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

$0, heck I might sign up for one. 

BetterVPS.com = great domain name.


----------



## peppr (Jun 16, 2013)

Good choice of domain name. Thanks for not choosing ShoveBetter / BetterShove 

Btw $0.00 offers? Is this intentional to grab some free riders as promo or a fat finger?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry about that - I was testing this morning and forgot to change it back. I've changed the price to the normal $10 one (with promo it's $5/month).


----------



## shovenose (Jun 16, 2013)

darknessends said:


> How many nodes are you running now shovehost ?


3. Stop asking


----------



## Master Bo (Jun 16, 2013)

On "About Us" page:

"We created the seperate BetterVPS brand".

"Here at BetterVPS we want to give you the blazing fast and rock solid service you descrve"

Shall I proofread other pages?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 16, 2013)

Master Bo said:


> On "About Us" page:
> 
> "We created the seperate BetterVPS brand".
> 
> ...


Thank you, those have been fixed. In my defense, I saw the "seperate" this morning and was going to fix it but got distracted and forgot about it


----------



## shovenose (Jun 17, 2013)

There seem to be some problems with our upload speed - I'm communicating with our server provider right now to get this slowness fixed...


----------



## udk (Jun 19, 2013)

Why do so many rely on speedtest.net/speedtest-cli to do speed tests? It has always been very inaccurate, especially for upload.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 19, 2013)

udk said:


> Why do so many rely on speedtest.net/speedtest-cli to do speed tests? It has always been very inaccurate, especially for upload.


If you plan on bashing one option, be prepared to introduce an alternative.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 19, 2013)

Regardless of the inaccuracy of a speedtest.net test, the issue has been resolved.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm going to report out on this because it's kinda funny. Several signups today of people that used to be at ChicagoVPS (I checked old IPs for the domains they used). Keep the orders comin' guys! If you've got any questions again don't hesitate to reach out to [email protected]


----------



## udk (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic said:


> If you plan on bashing one option, be prepared to introduce an alternative.


Because wget is so difficult to use?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 20, 2013)

[[email protected] ~]# wget X.X.X.X/100mb.test

--2013-06-20 15:06:41--  http://X.X.X.X/100mb.test

Connecting to X.X.X.X:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/x-tar]

Saving to:


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 20, 2013)

running a speed test for something within the network is kinda silly.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 20, 2013)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> running a speed test for something within the network is kinda silly.


Nope, I was downloading that file from a server I have somewhere else just didn't wanna reveal the IP since it's a secret internal service.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 20, 2013)

I guarantee you that the server is within that network, or a short ways away. The point in showing a speed test is to determine actual performance between two points. Masking the IP makes the whole thing pointless.

[[email protected]**cs ~]# wget http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip

--2013-06-20 16:03:08--  http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip

Resolving speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com... 208.43.102.250

Connecting to speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com|208.43.102.250|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 104874307 (100M) [application/zip]

Saving to:


----------



## Chronic (Jun 20, 2013)

udk said:


> Because wget is so difficult to use?


It requires a source to download from. One that you have access to so you can test the upload speed as well. Ultimately the results depend on the server you choose, same as with Speedtest.net. The difference is that you can use Speedtest with several different servers around the globe and only require access to your own computer.

*On-topic:* What's the main difference between the BetterVPS and ShoveHost services? In a couple of sentences.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic said:


> *On-topic:* What's the main difference between the BetterVPS and ShoveHost services? In a couple of sentences.


I'd be more than happy to answer this since it seems to be a point of confusion for some.

ShoveHost:


Wide range of products including VPS hosting,
Cheaper pricing (for VPS hosting)
OpenVZ (for VPS hosting)
Linux only
AIS San Diego datacenter location
Unmanaged

BetterVPS


Only provides VPS hosting
More epxensive
KVM Full Virtualization
Linux and (soon) Windows
Incero Dallas datacenter location (more coming soon)
Managed service: Basic included for free and Fully Managed available
There are other differences but I just woke up and haven't had coffee yet so I don't really feel like thinking.


----------



## rsk (Jun 21, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'd be more than happy to answer this since it seems to be a point of confusion for some.
> 
> ShoveHost:
> 
> ...


Part of our job as hosts is to actually "feel like thinking".


----------



## shovenose (Jun 21, 2013)

rsk said:


> Part of our job as hosts is to actually "feel like thinking".


lol if sonebody opened a ticket I would think for them. But not on a forum lol


----------



## shovenose (Jun 21, 2013)

http://vpsboard.com/topic/851-incero-review-avoid-this-horrible-company-and-arrogant/


----------



## MannDude (Jun 21, 2013)

Thread closed by request of ShoveNose. Read his new thread regarding his server being terminated here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/851-incero-review-avoid-this-horrible-company-and-arrogant/ :lock:


----------

